# NorCal Golden Lovers - Sac on facebook



## Sacgoldengirl (May 14, 2020)

Hi there! So glad to be part of the group. So many great people and fun activities to do with the Goldens.
Follow Norcal Golden Lovers - Sac on facebook and The Golden retriever Meet-up of Northern California for fun activities, community events, pictures and stories about the Gold community.

Join the NorCal Golden Lovers Sac and Meet-up Group for the SPCA DoggyDash happening in Sacramento, CA on April 23rd.
SSPCA.org/dash

A great day with great dogs and people. Swag bags for those that register for the team. Let me know.


----------



## ArkansasGold (Dec 7, 2017)

Bumping up


----------

